# disque dur interne pour nouveau G4



## alphi (17 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour
Je voudrai installer un disque dur interne de la même capacité que celui d'origine sur un G4 bipro 1Ghz nouveau modèle, soit 80 Gigas ?
je n'y connais rien en disque dur, j'ai vu un  disque dur 80Go IBM 7200 T à 110 euros ht chez un annonceur (spécialisé dans les premièrees pages de nos canards ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Est-ce que c'est difficile à installer ?
Faut-il prendre des précautions pour le choix du modèle avant de tout faire griller ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## archi (18 Septembre 2002)

c'est très simple....regarde le mode d'emploi de la machine (tu peux en rajouter 3!)
Pourquoi te limiter à 80 Giga, il en existe des 120 Giga pas beaucoup plus chers!
Quand à l'IBM, il semblerait qu'il y avait des problèmes. J'ai installé 2 Western Digital, un de 100 GB et l'autre de 120 GB et ça roule!


----------



## huexley (19 Septembre 2002)

en fait la gamme défectueuse de IBM sont les disque fabriqués en thaïlande de la série 40 GXP, le disque de 80 lui est de la série 120 GXp, et j'en possède un je peux dire que j'en suis vraiment satisfait.. Juste pour te dire que si tu cherches un peu mieux tu le trouveras pour le mm prix mais en TTC (j ai acheté le mien 106 sur Lyon y'a 3 semaines..)


----------



## alphi (19 Septembre 2002)

merci de vos réponses
Je vais m'en commander un


----------



## alphi (19 Septembre 2002)

J'ai trouvé des western didital...en 80 et 120 gigas à prix interessants
Que vaut-il mieux prendre : buffer 8 mb ou 2 mb ?
Quésako ?
merci


----------



## alphi (19 Septembre 2002)

Avant de commander...je voulais savoir si il était possible d'arrêter un disque dur interne.
Le nouveau ni-pro 1GHz étant assez bruyant, je ne voudrai pas en remettre une couche !!!

Je veux dire comme sur DD externe afin de ne pas l'entendre et ne pas le voir.
Si on pouvait les faire monter quand on veut, ce serait formidable car déjà que j'ai 5 partitions sur mon DD interne et comme je cherche un autre DD de la même capacité pour faire une copie mirroir de tout (sauvegarde) je vais avoir en permanence devant les yeux 10 partitions !!!
Est-ce que déconseillée ou pas du tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Pour le western (archi)...ou un IBM (Huexlev) est-ce qu'ils sont bruyant ?
merci


----------



## blackhole (19 Septembre 2002)

60 et 75GXP made in thai et pays de l'est aussi... c'est du pas bon, mais les 40GXP n'existe pas je crois


----------



## blackhole (19 Septembre 2002)

J'ai eu 2 IBM 60GXP... ils sont mort... sinon j'ai des maxtors D740X (ata133 et 7200tr/min) qui ont la pèche... J'ai aussi un WD 8mb cache en 120Go, ces 2 modèles, comme le 120GXP sont des 40Go par plateaux donc plutôt rapide. Le WD est plus perfomant quant aux accès répétés aux disques que le 120GXP. Les taux de transferts sont assez semblables....
Question bruit mon quicksilver couvre celui des 4 disques sauf à de rare moment (ouverture d'une fenêtre qui affiche bcp de fichiers)...

sinon, il est mieux de ne pas mettre 3 disques dans une tour... l'emplacement zip peut faire surchauffer les disques et la connectique IDE est bcp plus lente que l'ultra ata pour les disques... donc une acard ata (PCI to ATA) est conseillée pour 3 disques....

Perso je te conseillerais de prendre le WD 120Go avec les 8Mb de cache, de planter le système dessus et différentes partitions le tout en master, de mettre ton disque 80Go en slave de faire une grosse partoche de backup. Puis tu fais des images disques de tes partoches à backuper que tu glisses dedans, ça évite d'avoir 10 partitions.... (c'est ce que j'ai chez moi)


----------



## alphi (19 Septembre 2002)

merci pour tes conseils

1- Si on récapitule, je monte en IDE (j'espère avoi compris mais je doute...) un WD120Go sur lequel je partitionne, met le système...et pour le 80 d'origine une seule et même partition pour la sauveagarde .
Oui mais alors je suis obliger alors de tout reinstaller ? (système X, 9 et softs) ? ou un simple glisser et déposer suffit ? a mon avis à cause du X !

2- Comment mettre en "slave" (tu veux dire en 2 ?) le disque d'origine de 80 Giga ?
 3 - pour ce qui est "des images disques de mes partoches à backuper que je glisses dedans", quel est l'interêt si on utilise un soft comme tribackup pour ces sauvegardes automatiques ?

merci

Et pour le coup d'un DD interne que l'on pourrait éteindre à la demande...n'y a t'il pas une astuce ou une bidouille ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ah que de questions.....


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (23 Septembre 2002)

Alors est-ce que ça marche ?
Moi j'ai installé un 2 ème DD IDE et je me demande si je n'ai pas un problème.
Lorsque je navigue entre les partitions de mon 1er disque dur (celui d'origine donc) j'ai tendance à plante. Lorsqu'on installe un 2 ème DD faut-il faire quelque chose sur le 1er.
Je m'explique : je lu quelque part que certains DD installés d'origine sont configurés en "maître disque unique" et que par conséquent lorsque l'on rajoute un 2 ème DD qui doit être positionné en esclave, il faut aussi modifier le disque d'origine pour le passer en "maître".
QUelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (23 Septembre 2002)

Encore moi : pour le disque que l'on fait apparaître ou disparaître :
Sous X : dans préférences du Finder il faut décocher la case qui correspond au dique que l'on ne veut pas voir monter.
Pour le faire monter il faut avoir fait un alias du disque au préalable que l'on met dans un dossier.


----------



## blackhole (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Thierry GEFARD:</font><hr />* Alors est-ce que ça marche ?
Moi j'ai installé un 2 ème DD IDE et je me demande si je n'ai pas un problème.
Lorsque je navigue entre les partitions de mon 1er disque dur (celui d'origine donc) j'ai tendance à plante. Lorsqu'on installe un 2 ème DD faut-il faire quelque chose sur le 1er.
Je m'explique : je lu quelque part que certains DD installés d'origine sont configurés en "maître disque unique" et que par conséquent lorsque l'on rajoute un 2 ème DD qui doit être positionné en esclave, il faut aussi modifier le disque d'origine pour le passer en "maître".
QUelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est le cas pour les western digital qui fonctionne en cable select en master unique....
sinon si tu avais vraiment ce genre de problème tu ne pourrais pas booter...

Si tu as tri backup ça change un peu la donne.... mais tu ne peux pas lui demander de backuper en compressant? ce qui revient à peu près au même que si tu fait une image disque (en mieux)...

Sinon, t'es pas obligé de prendre un 120Go... si tu n'en as pas besoin. Mais il est vrai que c'est un bon disque.
Pour changer OSX de partition tu peux utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner (facile à utiliser.... masi il faut booter depuis un autre système OSX que celui que tu veux backuper /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif )

Pour maitre un disque en slave ou en master il faut aller sur le site du fabricant, tu devras bouger des cavaliers (jumpers) proche du connecteur ata.... ça se fait assez rapidement, tu as peut-être même le dessin de la position des cavaliers sur le disque (maxtor)


----------



## toms (25 Septembre 2002)

Salut...
Au fait quelquun saurait-il excactement quel est la limite totale,sans ajout de carte,que lon peut atteindre en Go sur un G4( jai un 733..)?...

Dautre part je crois savoir que lon ne pouvait booter sur,os 9,sur des disques de + de 160 Go,quen est -il aujourdhui?

Enfin,et hors trés trés gros fichiers et vidéo non-compréssée,un système raid 0,donc non-sécurisé,est-il vraiment justifié(surcoût de la carte,encore dautres disques pour les sauvegardes...) pour une utilisation,on va dire,non-professionelle,au vu des perfomances aujourdhui,et des faibles coups de lide...? 
jai lu sur des tests que le gain en moyenne était de lordre de 25 °/°,quelques secondes en fait....donc hors production,peut-on le justifier?

Blackhole,tu parles d'une carte pour utiliser 3 disques,mais hors raid par contre,il n'y aurait pas de gain... ,je crois même que ça bride les perfs..


----------



## blackhole (26 Septembre 2002)

Les perfs sur l'acard en non raid sont les mêmes que sur l'IDE interne (si ce n'est que tu peux mettre des disques de 200Go contre 160Go sur le bus interne pour OS9 si je ne me trompe pas, et pas de limite pour OSX).... voir un poil meilleure.
L'idéal c'est de mettre un disque par contrôleur pour partager les tâches de transfert...
Sinon le raid0 ne se justifie pas vraiment si tu n'as pas de gros fichiers... car dans ce cas le temps d'accés au disque est plus lent (mais les transfert 1,6x plus rapide)......


----------



## blackhole (26 Septembre 2002)

renseignement prit, le bus des G4 (avant ceux de cet été) ne supporte pas les disques au-dessus de 137Go..... il faut une acard....


----------



## ApplePie (27 Septembre 2002)

J'ai monté un second DD (Ibm 60Go) dans mon PMG4.
Au démarrage, il semble (!) que ce soit le nouveau disque qui soit en recherche de système... et donc IL NE SE PASSE RIEN !

Comment configurer les cavaliers pour que cela fonctionne, merci ?






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## blackhole (27 Septembre 2002)

16 logical head en slave (nappe grise) et le premier en master (nappe noir)


----------



## ApplePie (27 Septembre 2002)

Thank you Einstein !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Questions connexes : 
- peut-on effectuer un *formatage de bas niveau* avec les outils standards d'Apple ?
- quelle est la *meilleure configuration* à deux disques : partitions et implantation des systèmes (OsX &amp; Os9) et applications ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## huexley (27 Septembre 2002)

Sous OS X il ne me semble pas que l outil standard fourni par Apple a savoir 'Utilitaire de Disque' permette de faire un niveau '0', par contre sous OS 9, l utilitaire permet de le faire, il faut sélectionner, le dd a formater puis dans les options cocher la case ad hoc.

concernant le partionnement de tes disque je te conseille ce thread : 

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB33&amp;Number=222447&amp;page=1&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=31&amp;fpart=1

et ca depends aussi pas mal de ta capacité de disque..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## blackhole (29 Septembre 2002)

un formatage bas niveau doit être effectué quand cas d'erreurs graves sur le disques non résolvable... en aucun cas sur un disque neuf, c'est suicidaire


----------



## toms (4 Octobre 2002)

blackhole a dit:
			
		

> * renseignement prit, le bus des G4 (avant ceux de cet été) ne supporte pas les disques au-dessus de 137Go..... il faut une acard....   *



Merci... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
il faut donc partionner pour pouvoir booter, au-delà...


----------



## toms (4 Octobre 2002)

blackhole a dit:
			
		

> * un formatage bas niveau doit être effectué quand cas d'erreurs graves sur le disques non résolvable... en aucun cas sur un disque neuf, c'est suicidaire   *



T'es absolument sûr de ça?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

Grave problemo, Au secours !!
Sur un G4 500, on a monte un 60 go (Western digital) et on a laisse ce dernier en position Maitre (tel qu'acheté). Resultat catastrophique : le DD d'origine ne monte plus, meme apres intervention de Docteur Norton. Avons nous fait une erreur grave? y a t il une solution pour retrouverr les donnees du DD d'origine ? Je precise que le Western digital contient un systeme 9 (que nous avons installe) et que lui monte sans problemo. 
Bref : est il extrememement grave et dangereux si ce n'est interdit, de mettre 2 DD en maitre. Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne nous l'a t on pas dit ?
Merci infiniment pour votre aide.


----------



## mfay (7 Octobre 2002)

Attention, pour deux disques IDE :

Il faut obligatoirement en mettre un en MAITRE et l'autre en ESCLAVE.

Et surtout, sur les prises du cable : une est dédié pour l'esclave et l'autre pour le maitre. Si on branche le maitre sur la prise esclave, ça ne marche pas.

C'est moins souple que le SCSII.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

Je te remercie de me repondre.
Mais le probleme, c'est que, pas au courant de cette histoire, on a branche le 2eme disque dont les cavaliers etaient montes en maitre. Du coup le disque d'origine a plante et ne monte plus. Norton reste impuissant. Les donnees sembles irrecuperables.
Ma question est tres precise :
Est ce que si on branche malencontreusement (comme ca nous est arrive) 2 disques IDE en maitre, est ce que cela OBLIGATOIREMNT plante le disque d'origine? (Le reponse est importante, car une histoire de responsabilite est engage.)


----------



## blackhole (8 Octobre 2002)

si tu mets deux disques en maitre sur la même nappe, ou deux disques en slave (enfin tu fais une boulette quoi), ton mac ne devrait pas onter les disques... mais les données ne devraient pas forcément être corrompues.... à la limite le gestionnaire du disque (il faut essayer de mettre à jour le gestionnaire avec disk utility)....
Par contre si tu as essayé de forcer le montage du disque (entre nous le mac ne devrait même pas avoir vu les disques), là tu peux corrompre le disque (surtout avec norton si celui-ci a essayé de corriger l'erreur...


sinon oui le formatage de bas niveau ne sert qu'a faire gratter le têtes.... perdre du temps et prendre des risques.....


----------



## toms (17 Octobre 2002)

Ok,remercie........ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## corent1 (18 Octobre 2002)

2 disques IDE en maitres sur le même bus... Plantage obligatoire !
Ca m'est arrivé il ya 3 ans, je n'étais pas non plus au courant des histoires maitre/esclave. En fait, ça bousille le "head block", où sont stockées les infos sur la structure du disque. Il n'est donc plus reconnu...
Malheureusement, il y a pas grand chose à faire que reformater je crois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (18 Octobre 2002)

Et pourquoi ne pas essayer de les connecter en mode "Cable Select".
C'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon G4 avec deux DD, 1 de 40 Go et 1 de 120 Go. Le mode cable select est affiché sur les DD.


----------

